# Gonna need help.



## MBlair (Mar 19, 2013)

I started this about a month ago. i spent a bunch of money and dove right in and didnt take the time to think it all through. Im going to try to post a few pics of it. how do i go about postin pics?


----------



## D1566 (Jun 8, 2012)

Easiest way is if you have an online photo album on Flickr or Photobucket or something similar, that way you can use the 'shre' option on those sites to paste directly into posts on here.


----------



## JPIII (Jun 24, 2012)

I use an album here on site.
You can clicK on "user CP" to make an album.


----------



## MBlair (Mar 19, 2013)

Ill give it a shot.


----------



## MBlair (Mar 19, 2013)

Hey, it worked. There isnt much to it. It started as just some track on the board. the table was bult with scrap wood. i added the track bed after i realized how noisy it was.


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

it seems like thats why most are going to pink/blue insulation to lay there track to.

first DCC

now insulation, wounder what will be the next improvement in model RRing.


----------



## MBlair (Mar 19, 2013)

I have added a loop to the inside closest to the camera and crossed over the 2 tracks on the left. i have to build another 4x8 table to add to it. i think i will go with foam board on that and possibly rebuild this side later. i dont expect it to last too long before i decide to change it all around again.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

If you don't exactly know what you want, take your time and try out a few things until your happy with it. Best advice is take it slow and think about what you want to do and where you want to put stuff. I did not do that. I like what I did but it could have been better. I rushed into wanting to get the trains moving. I felt more like a kid with a new toy then an adult. ( maybe I still am). Keep up the good work it's coming along nicely.


----------



## feldon30 (Dec 30, 2012)

If you've got space for a longer track, I would think long and hard about trying to minimize the "loops" as much as possible and go for a more usable switching yard layout. The thing about loops is, all your trains do is go round and round. You're not actually stopping and picking up cargo and bringing it to and from industries and customers.

To quote smarter people than me -- a lot of people do a 4 x 8 or other rectangle as their first layout. Not too many people do a rectangle for their second layout.


If you have any chance to visit a working layout that has operation sessions, I would do so. You'll get to see what works and what doesn't.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

deleted


----------



## MBlair (Mar 19, 2013)

This all came to a sudden halt. I got a job traveling and havent had the time work on the layout. Ive only been home for 3 days since mid june. I did manage to lay a little track and do some thinkin. Ive been playing with anyrail in the evenings and decided that layout has to be taken apart to make room for the new 8x16 or maybe even 16x16. I did find some pictures of my space. I will try to get them posted.


----------



## MBlair (Mar 19, 2013)

http://i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a593/nate_blair1/0715130947b_zps7044de70.jpg
http://i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a593/nate_blair1/0715130947a_zpsbd87a4b7.jpg

After i paint the walls and move some stuff around i should have plenty of room for a layout.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Feldon has a good suggestion.

But, I sure do like that tricky little crossing you
have there. That can add some interesting
operations when you are running 2 or more
trains. 

You didn't mention...DCC?

Where in S. Illinois?

Don


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

MBlair said:


> http://i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a593/nate_blair1/0715130947b_zps7044de70.jpg
> http://i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a593/nate_blair1/0715130947a_zpsbd87a4b7.jpg
> 
> After i paint the walls and move some stuff around i should have plenty of room for a layout.


Better get your little Brakeman to give you a hand...good to see kids involved...my wife just said it looks like our son doing the "Train Thing"!! good for you Ranger!!:appl:


----------



## MBlair (Mar 19, 2013)

DonR said:


> Feldon has a good suggestion.
> 
> But, I sure do like that tricky little crossing you
> have there. That can add some interesting
> ...


No DCC, not yet anyway. Right now im still learnin the tricks and just playin with ideas. Eventually when its all layed out and done ill get into more trains and DCC.
As far as where in Illinois... I live a couple miles west of Pinckneyville.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Fantastic

We're loyal to you blue & white...PCHS rah, rah, rah

P'ville is my home town and my brother Bob lives there now...nice big
DCC layout in his basement. Email me at [email protected] and
I'll put you in touch with him. Your son will love his layout. He can
be a big helping hand when you have a problem.

Don


----------



## MBlair (Mar 19, 2013)

I moved my pictures around in Photobucket. now none of the links of pics here work.
This is the link to the album w all 5 or 6 pictures. 
http://s1285.photobucket.com/user/nate_blair1/library/Aydens Trains
Hope it works.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Good start on your RR. 

I see a lot of room down there, :smilie_daumenpos:,you better hurry up and use it before "she" takes it over. 
Are you planning for the expansion?

By the window where you have to paint yet, what is hanging on the wall on the 2x4's?
I can't make them out?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

When you change your pictures on Photobucket, it does indeed break the links everywhere you used them.


----------



## MBlair (Mar 19, 2013)

I nailed 2 2x4s to the baseplate and hung all of my extra track on it. I got a pretty good deal on ebay a while back. There isnt much storage in the basement since i had to gut it out. Had a mold problem right after i bought the place. Whoever added the 2 bedrooms and all the drywall and carpet didnt bother patching the cracks in the walls first. When i get home this fall i plan to build the new layout, shelves and a workbench.
I have twice as much space than what is in the pictures. I just have to move things to the garage for storage. 

Since im here i wanted to ask. Spacing between parallel tracks. would 2 inches be enough? I thought i saw something about 2.5 inch on curves.


----------



## MBlair (Mar 19, 2013)

We rained out today, so i have been setting here staring at anyrail and pulling out my hair everytime i get the 50 pc limit message. I just cant bring myself to spend 60 dollars on a program i will only use a few times. Then i started thinkin about the table itself. The table i have is built so bad that it stands on 3 legs most of the time. (I am definetely not a carpenter.) I am also not good at track planning, i guess im missing the creative part of my brain. If anyone wants to make some plans on anyrail i would be more than happy. Everything i came up with just consisted of an 8x16 oval and a bunch of other ovals inside of it.


----------



## MBlair (Mar 19, 2013)

Finally got home for a few days. Did some measuring in the basement and figured about 10x12 is the best i can do and still have room to get around the table. Until i clean the rest of the basement. Now its just a matter of building it. How high should i build it? what thickness plywood should i use? Glad i titled the thread "gonna need help." im not good at this part at all.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Clean some more basement and make it bigger! 

If you're going to add foam over the plywood, you can use as thin as 1/4, you don't need a lot of strength. Certainly, no more than 3/8 is required.

The height is personal preference. Remember, you'll be under there wiring, so make it high enough that you can reach stuff.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Agree with John more room...a basement...wish I had one. 

Instead of a 10 X 12 layout...how about one that 
forms a U with a drop, raise or removable 'bridge' across the open area? You
can get a lot more main line that way, yet have lots
of places for yards and sidings. 

Since you would operate from within the layout you would not
be far from any mishap. And building it would be easier.

As for height, I sat upright on the floor and measured how
high to the top of my head. Then added a couple inches.
As John said, you're gonna be working under there. Make
it comfortable to do so.

One other tip...put it together with screws and bolts, not nails.
Makes it easier to make any changes or additions that you may want.

Don


----------

